# Rejection Letter! :D (Aka: Call for People Who Write Queries)



## Frankyette (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm in the throes of trying to get a book published (I've submitted to about ten agents so far), and today I got the first personalized rejection from Emily Smith at A Plus B Works:

Dear Hannah,

Thank you for submitting_Essie's Eleven,_ but unfortunately we cannot offer representation at this time. We are a small agency and to ensure the best possible experience for each of our authors, we accept very few new clients. We wish you the best in finding representation for your work. 

It is an accomplishment to have written a novel at your young age, and I encourage you to continue writing and polishing your work. Continue to get feedback from beta readers and others. Don't forget to polish your query as well---it should be representative of your best writing. I hope this bit of advice is helpful to you as you continue submitting to other agencies.


Emily


I'm  always incredibly happy whenever I get a rejection letter - at my first crack at this about a year ago, I just didn't get responses. I like knowing someone at least looked at it and bothered to send the letter, even when they spell my name wrong, as was the case above. (I'm hoping my agent, if I find one, doesn't do that, because I'll never have the guts to correct them.)

So now I know what I need to work on. Does anyone have any experience with queries?


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 12, 2015)

*At least she spoke to you directly. I get those now and than and it is a good feeling that somebody took the time to give you their idea instead of the traditional form letter. *


----------



## krishan (May 14, 2015)

Congratulations! There's a section on this very forum where you can post your query letter or synopsis and get some feedback on it - that might be a useful thing to do. Best of luck with it.


----------



## TJ Shortt (May 25, 2015)

Congrats! Definitely a step in the right direction.


----------

